# "Silver" Labradors



## Sally's Mom

Anyone know anything about these types of dogs? I know what the controversy is.... but a client just got 2 and they don't look like labs.


----------



## Tahnee GR

But I bet they do resemble Weimareiners, right


----------



## Sally's Mom

Absolutely! One appears to have color dilution alopecia that I usually see in blue dobes, but I have seen in weimaraners.


----------



## LBolton2008

That's exactly what I was thinking. I googled "silver labs" because I have never heard of them. They do resemble weimaraners.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Yes, there are Silver Labradors, they are quite rare in most areas. I've only seen pictures of them, never close. Here is a link where you can see pictures of them.


silver labradors - Google Search


----------



## Tahnee GR

Most of what I have read comes down very strongly on the addition of Weimareiners into the pedigrees to get the silver color. Virtually every silver "Labrador" that I have seen looks more like a Weimie than a Lab. Now, if interbred back into Labs, I am sure they will come to resemble Labs more, but I don't know if the color will hold.

And don't hold me to it, but I thought that I read that one of the very early breeders of silver "Labs" also had Weimies. I did most of my reading on this several years ago, when I was looking at color genetics.

Now some so-called silvers are more of a washed out chocolate, and those do look more like a Lab.


----------



## BeauShel

This is what the Labrador Retriever club of america says about them.
Silver - The Labrador Retriever Club, Inc.

I found this information, I dont know how much of it is true but it does make sense. 
Silver Labrador


----------



## Lilliam

I have to say, I find that some are very handsome, just by looking at the pics.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Are silver labs regarded much like golden doodles are to the reputable lab breeders? I've always wondered this.


----------



## Swampcollie

There is no such thing as a Silver Labrador, only black, yellow or chocolate. 

I wish the parent club for the breed would get their proverbial act together and deal with the issue once and for all. While they're at it they could write a code of ethics for their breed as well.


----------



## boomers_dawn

I know someone (aquaintance, not friend) who got on a mission, went crosscountry and paid loads of $$ for a silver lab. She found out AFTER the fact it is a glorified chocolate. Although she loves the dog, she was quite mad and felt ripped off. I guess she thought it was some special new breed.

The dog had papers, although I don't know the details of his breeding. If it isn't building the breed standard or best interest of dogs, it's probably not a good thing.


----------



## Lilliam

Oh, of course there is no such thing as a "silver lab." But sometimes an off-colour or mismarked dog can be quite beautiful.

Look at my puppykates....the most gorgeous border collie ever!!!! NO ONE would have ever wanted a white border collie! But I think she was the most gorgeous one that ever lived....

I don't have a problem with a mutation. I do have a problem with breeding for off colours.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Do I hear the sound of cash registers going ka-ching and greeders' eyes spinning at the prospect of yet another 'designer' dog?


----------



## boomers_dawn

Jackson'sMom said:


> Do I hear the sound of cash registers going ka-ching and greeders' eyes spinning at the prospect of yet another 'designer' dog?


 
I thought I heard that sound too!


----------



## Tahnee GR

Swampcollie said:


> There is no such thing as a Silver Labrador, only black, yellow or chocolate.
> 
> I wish the parent club for the breed would get their proverbial act together and deal with the issue once and for all. While they're at it they could write a code of ethics for their breed as well.


Honestly, I understand that the national Lab club is about as opposite the GRCA as possible.


----------



## Tahnee GR

boomers_dawn said:


> I know someone (aquaintance, not friend) who got on a mission, went crosscountry and paid loads of $$ for a silver lab. She found out AFTER the fact it is a glorified chocolate. Although she loves the dog, she was quite mad and felt ripped off. I guess she thought it was some special new breed.
> 
> The dog had papers, although I don't know the details of his breeding. If it isn't building the breed standard or best interest of dogs, it's probably not a good thing.


If it is truly more silver in color, and/or has those big floppy ears, she might have a Weimie mix


----------



## Selli-Belle

I met one a few years ago, it looked like a Lab Wiemie mix and it had bad skin/allergy issues. It certainly did not have an "otter tail," but I have discovered after washing four labs with very proper coats that a lot of that "otter tail" is coat. I would be very concerned if breeding for this color (however it is done) produces dogs more prone to skin issues, Labs have enough as it is.


----------



## Sally's Mom

The website for the pups I saw is Blue Diamond Breeding 603-529-4263 - Home Sweet Home - Weare, NH. I especially like the description of the mom, "Missy." Seriously, getting a pup from a mom who backs away from strangers.... A lab who doesn't like strangers is not a lab(it's a weim!!) Pups are $1000.


----------



## Shalva

Silver labs are a dilute chocolate and registered as chocolate with the AKC 
there is some talk that some are mixed with Weim but most of the breeders that I talk to will say it is just a dilute chocolate.... 

Breeders are very against silver labs... in the same way as we are against rare white goldens.... or some of the other "rare" colors that exist in some breeds... its marketing and money 

s


----------



## GoldenSail

Swampcollie said:


> There is no such thing as a Silver Labrador, only black, yellow or chocolate.
> 
> I wish the parent club for the breed would get their proverbial act together and deal with the issue once and for all. While they're at it they could write a code of ethics for their breed as well.


Deal with it how? The link BeauShel provided from the Lab Club of America says:



> There is no genetic basis for the silver gene in Labradors. The silver color is a disqualification under the Standard for the breed. The LRC does not recognize, accept or condone the sale or advertising of any Labrador as a silver Labrador. The Club opposes the practice of registering silver as chocolate.


So they are at least addressing it...right?


----------



## Bender

Don't forget 'charcoal', 'fox red', and 'white' labs.... cha ching!


----------



## Pointgold

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Yes, there are Silver Labradors, they are quite rare in most areas. I've only seen pictures of them, never close. Here is a link where you can see pictures of them.
> 
> 
> silver labradors - Google Search


 
No, no, no... :no:

The Parent Club statement on "silver Labradors" -

*SILVER LABRADORS*
There is no genetic basis for the silver gene in Labradors. The silver color is a disqualification under the Standard for the breed. The LRC does not recognize, accept or condone the sale or advertising of any Labrador as a silver Labrador. The Club opposes the practice of registering silver as chocolate.




This is a hot topic in Labs, just as is the "rare white" business in Goldens. "Silver" in Labradors suggests WEIMERANER in the mix.


Looking at the photos of "silver labs" from the above link, not only do I see Weimie in there, but also some really definite Great Dane...(blue is an accepted color in Danes, and the head type, ear shape, and eye color of a couple of those dogs is quite distinctly Dane...)

And they nearly all are totally lacking breed type. None look Labrador.


----------



## Tahnee GR

Shalva said:


> Silver labs are a dilute chocolate and registered as chocolate with the AKC
> there is some talk that some are mixed with Weim but most of the breeders that I talk to will say it is just a dilute chocolate....
> 
> Breeders are very against silver labs... in the same way as we are against rare white goldens.... or some of the other "rare" colors that exist in some breeds... its marketing and money
> 
> s


I do believe that some are a dilute, or washed out chocolate but I also believe that others are clearly a mix, involving Weimies and perhaps, as PG noted, Great Danes.


----------



## Shalva

Most of the breeders I knew talked mostly about dilute chocolate because I think the concern was primarily those who were akc registered.... and those were dilute chocolates although like mentioned I am sure that there are plenty who are mixed with other breeds... and they talked about those as well but mostly those that were akc registered... this was a few years back so I am sure the problem has gotten much more involved as mixing breeds has become more common


----------



## Tahnee GR

My Pug, Sabu, is actually a mis-color and I find it very interesting. She is black, with a few white hairs and some streaks of barely noticeable brindling. Brindling is a huge controversy in Pugs, with most breeders feeling that the Pug must be mixed with a French Bulldog to produce the brindling. In Sabu's case, I owned her grandmother, and know the breeders and dogs on both sides of the pedigree, so I do not believe she is mixed but she is not wholly brindled either. Her littermates, and Sabu herself, are all show bred and look it, with no hint of a Frenchie in the wood pile that I can see 

Given her coloring, and the double eye surgery she had as a youngster, she was not of course ever bred or shown.

I think she is very beautiful, and she agrees


----------



## Maxs Mom

I do find it interesting how people ask so much more for off colored, non standard, non show-able dogs than people who breed standard, lab or golden, show or field. 

I went to an outdoor event, it had a puppy tent. No I do NOT condone selling puppies at these type events, but puppies are cute so I went in and took a look. There was a lab breeder there who bred (get this) a BRINDLE lab, to a silver lab... they wanted $2800 for pups with limited papers, over $3K for breeding rights. I so wanted to ask them what they based their price on and cause a stink but I just moved on... Guess what.... their pups were not even cute.


----------



## Swampcollie

GoldenSail said:


> Deal with it how? The link BeauShel provided from the Lab Club of America says:
> 
> 
> 
> So they are at least addressing it...right?


No, they're not.

A position statement is not dealing with the issue.

Most of the "Silver Labs" you encounter are obvious mixed breed animals. They are not even close to being correct type for a labrador retriever. The structure is wrong, the coat is wrong, the temperament is wrong, and the set of working skills are incorrect for a labrador. (Although the working characteristics may be quite appropriate for a pointing dog.)

If you put three garden variety labradors (black, yellow and chocolate) and add a "Silver" in line next to them it is obvious even to the untrained eye, they are not the same breed. 

This farce continues because the parent breed club for the labrador has not taken the actions needed to stop it.


----------



## Shalva

just keep in mind that if they are purebred they are breeding strictly for color and it doesnt take long before you lose type as well. 
s


----------



## Riley's Mom

Tahnee GR said:


> But I bet they do resemble Weimareiners, right


I have one that comes shopping at my store. I thought she was a Weimaraner when I saw her. The owner said she was a "silver" lab. She was very shy and skiddish and unfortunately still is.


----------



## Sally's Mom

And the dog probably came from the breeder in Weare, NH......


----------



## Retrieverlover

Silver is a fault. 'nough said.


----------



## booklady

If you want a silver or gray dog - get a Weim. If you want a black, yellow or chocolate dog - get a lab. If you want a white dog - get a pyr. If you want a golden - get a golden.

Why is it so great to spend huge amounts of money for a dog to be what it shouldn't? Better to go to a shelter (for a lot less money). But then, why would you pick a dog by color anyway? I understand prefering one shade or color over another, but despite preferences it has never stopped me from getting a dog that is the polar opposite color if we connected.


----------



## Maxs Mom

Funny story....

I was driving home from work one gorgeous spring day. Convertables with tops down, windows open. I pulled up to a light, next to me was a convertible, with a flat coat in the back. Being a dog lover I said, "that's a pretty flat coat." The owner looked at me and said "it is a black golden". :uhoh:

A person gullible enough to buy the color, is gullible enough to believe what the breeder tells them.


----------



## West

Sorry, but there is a genetic base to "silver" colour in Labs without any kind of mix with Weimaraners or Great Danes.
It's quite simple. The greyish colour is the diluted version of chocolate. It is rare because it's a recessive gene, so both the mom and the dad have to carry it for their offspring to show it. But it can certainly happen.
On the other hand, I think that is the most beautiful colour I can think of for a dog. I wouldn't get a Silver Lab, though, because the gene that causes the dilution usually causes some related health issues, as in blue dobies or Merle dogs (though Merle is an entirely different gene that is inherited and expressed in a very different way, they both produce health problems, such as being deaf).


----------



## Tahnee GR

As we have said before, while some may be a washed out or dilute chocolate, in the US some "breeders" have mixed in other breeds such as the Weims or even Danes. This becomes obvious when you look at the dogs.

I have seen some and they were indeed silver, not a washed out chocolate, and bore a striking resemblance to Weims. A couple even had those spooky Weim eyes.


----------



## Pointgold

The Truth Behind Silver Labradors


----------



## West

Tahnee GR said:


> As we have said before, while some may be a washed out or dilute chocolate, in the US some "breeders" have mixed in other breeds such as the Weims or even Danes. This becomes obvious when you look at the dogs.
> 
> I have seen some and they were indeed silver, not a washed out chocolate, and bore a striking resemblance to Weims. A couple even had those spooky Weim eyes.


I agree that is irresponsible breeding to say the least.


----------



## Bender

I'm guessing if it was a normal thing for labs, we'd see a lot more of them, and it would be in the standard even if it was a fault - like white boxers. And yeah, they do look a lot like wiems in most cases so you have to wonder if they're really purebred or not, same as if they were to be brindled etc..


----------



## Sally's Mom

I have seen brindled markings in labs, and I think it is considered a mutation.


----------

